# moving and adjustment



## Pidgelsmom (Feb 22, 2009)

Greetings!!
First, let me say Thank you for allowing me to join a wonderful group of like minds, Pigeon lovers! 
I have 1 bird that I raised from a fledgling squeaker. He has imprinted on me in every way, and stays with me, sleeping on my bedroom door. He learned to fly outside when I moved into this house by coming and going through my bathroom window. Now I am faced with relocating to another state. I don't want to make him an inside bird, as I do not believe in taking a bird's flight from him if it isn't necessary. Do you have any suggestions as to how to introduce him to his new surroundings after our move and settlement? I plan to keep him indoors for the first while. I am so afraid that he will become so frightened that he won't know what to do outside... What an absessive human. Do you think that this could happen, or will he depend on us, his human flock? thank you!!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

If you are movig somewhere with some yard space you could build him a flight cage outside for those nice days. letting him fly free alone is risky esp after a move, he could get lost or eaten by a hawk, as hawks like to single out a bird away from a flock. you may think of getting him/her a friend or mate to spend sometime with out in the flight aviary and then have an inside cage or you can just build a little loft for two the connects to the flight so they can come and go in it as they please and then they won't be in your house.


----------



## Pidgelsmom (Feb 22, 2009)

Thank you, Angel Wings! I hadn't thought of a flight cage. He has used the inside of my home for his loft for 4 years. He has had run ins with crows and escaped from hawks. it is truely amazing how narrow a place a pigeon can get through! We actually do have a second bird that we found injured and have rehab'd. Both birds are Males, so play the follow me follow you game. The second bird has not flown outside since his rehab so it would be a way to introduce him to the outside again.


----------

